# Ideas for mixing your own mouse food



## SarahY

I just thought I'd list some ideas for making your own mix, as there have been a few questions regarding this recently. All information is gathered from my own experience keeping mice. Commercial rat and mouse mixes will contain a protein level of 10 to 15%, which is perfectly fine for pets, but a mouse stud contains mice that need a lot more protein for breeding, nursing, growing, and keeping condition on the show bench. You want to be feeding 15% protein at the minimum but preferably it should make up 18 to 20% of the nutritional intake.

You can use a multitude of feeds as your base. The base of the diet would need to consist of at least 70% grains (such as oats, barley, wheat, etc) or herbivore feed (such as rabbit or goat food). You can mix these to make the base; for example 40% rabbit feed, 20% oats and 10% barley, which adds a lot of variety for the mice to pick through. There is information on each of these options further down the page.

The remaining 30% can be made of bird seeds, dog kibble, cat kibble; basically any suitable dry food that is higher in protein than the grains. The ratio of grains to protein foods can be varied to suit your mice. If your mice are looking greasy and itchy change the mix so it contains more grain. If you mice are lacking condition and their coats are looking drab, up the protein.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Making Your Own Mix from Straights*
If you have a lot of mice, you'll find it cheaper to mix your own food than buy rat or mouse food. Large bags of straights (pure grain) for horses can be bought cheaply and easily at under £10 per 20kg bag, and you should mix these grains with bird seeds and/or dog food to complete the nutritional spectrum.

Grains you can use in a mouse food mix include oats, barley, rye, wheat, maize, buckwheat and spelt. Some people add dried pasta and cereal to their mixes, but I personally wouldn't add processed food intended for humans to an animals' diet. If you do, make sure the foods you use are as low as possible in salt and sugar.

Examples of mixes made from straights:

1) 40% rolled oats, 30% flaked barley, and 30% parakeet mix.

2) 40% mixed poultry corn (wheat, barley and maize), 30% flaked barley or oats, and 30% wild bird seed.

3) 40% rolled oats, 30% mixed flakes (peas, maize and barley), 30% small dog kibble

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Mixing a Diet from Other Complete Livestock Foods*
There are many other animals who share similar nutritional needs to mice, and their feeds contain many similar ingredients to rat/mouse food. These include pigeons, pigs, horses, hens, rabbits and goats. Big bags of food can be bought fairly cheaply and are easily modified into a good mouse diet.

Pigeon Feeds:

VERSELE-LAGA DEPURATIVE PIGEON MIX:
Ingredients: extra wheat 19%, extra barley 35%, dari 15%, milocorn 6%, rice 5%, paddy rice 8.5%, safflower 5%, peeled oats 4%, buckwheat 1%, linseed 1.5%

WILLSBRIDGE DEPURATIVE PIGEON MIX:
Ingredients: Barley, Wheat, Red Dari, White Dari, Linseed, Buckwheat, Safflower, Groats

Chicken Feeds:

DODSON & HORRELL LAYERS PELLETS:
Typical Analysis: Crude protein 16.0%, Crude oils & fats 3.5%, Crude fibre 4.0%, Crude ash 12.5%, Calcium 3.75%, Phosporus 0.7%, Sodium 0.15%, Lysine: 0.71%, Methionine: 0.36%.
Ingredients: Wheat, Extracted Sunflower, Limestone Flour, Wheatfeed, Dehulled Soya Bean Meal, Distiller's Wheat Grains, Vegetable Oil, Vitamin/Trace Mineral Premix, Dicalcium Phosphate, Salt, L-Lysine, Sodium Bicarbonate, Pumpkin,Squash, Broccoli, Spinach, Tomato.

Goat Feeds:

FANCY FEED DRY GOAT MIX
Typical Analysis: Protein 14%, Oil 3,25%, Fibre 7.5%, Ash 7.5%
Ingredients: Bruised Oats, Micronised Barley, Hipro Soya, Micronised Maize, Wheatfeed, Micronised Peas, Linseed Lozenges, Locust Beans, Grassmeal, Soya Hulls, Beet Pulp, Oatfeed, Limestone, Dicalcium Phosphate, Vitamins and Minerals, Salt, Soya Oil, Sel-Plex, Molasses

SPILLERS GOAT MIX
Ingredients: 40-25% flaked barley, 25-10% grass nuts, wheat feed, flaked maize, sunflower ext, 10-0% molasses, flaked peas, rice bran, calcium carbonate, ammonium chloride, salt, hipro soya, oatfeed, vitamin/minerals, premix, dicalcium phosohate.

For mice, all that goat feed mixes are lacking is a meat based protein, so dog or cat food should be added.

Pig Foods:

DODSON & HORRELL SOW & WEANER PENCILS
Nutrient Analysis: Protein 16.0%, Oil 3.0%, Fibre 4.0%, Ash 5.6%. 
Ingredients: Wheat, Wheatfeed, Distiller's Wheat Grains, Dehulled Soya Bean Meal, Extracted Sunflower, Limestone Flour, Vitamin/Trace Mineral Premix, Vegetable Oil, Salt.

DODSON & HORRELL PIG GROWER
Nutrient Analysis: Protein 18.0%, Oil 3.0%, Fibre 3.5%, Ash 5.0%. 
Ingredients: Wheat, Wheatfeed, Dehulled Soya Bean Meal, Oatfeed, Barley, Distiller's Wheat Grains, Limestone Flour, Vegetable Oil, Vitamin/Trace Mineral Premix, Salt.

Rabbit Feeds:

TITMUSS RABBIT MIX SUPREME (1)
Nutritional Analysis: Protein 12.5%, Oil 2.5%, Ash 4.3%, Fibre 6.6%, Vitamins A, D3, E and Copper
Ingredients: Flaked peas, grass pellets, whole oats, flaked maize, extruded biscuits, extruded locust beans, flaked wheat, whole wheat, herbs.

BURGESS SUPA FRUITI 
Nutritional Analysis: Protein 13.5%, Oil 3.0%, Ash 4.0%, Fibre 7.0%, Vitamin A, D3, E and Copper
Ingredients: Flaked peas, oats, extruded biscuits, grass pellets, flaked maize, flaked wheat, whole wheat, carrot flakes, banana flakes, minerals and vitamins. Sprayed with an apple/peach flavour.

PETS AT HOME MUESLI RABBIT FOOD
Typical Analysis: Moisture 11%, Protein 13.5%, Oils and Fats 4%, Fibre 10%, Ash 4.5%
Ingredients: Wheat, Toasted Pea Flakes, Oats, Wheatfeed, Toasted Maize Flakes, Oatfeed, Grass, Sunflower Extract, Whole Maize, Apple (min. 4% in extruded nugget), Vegetable Oil, Lucerne, Vitamins and Minerals, Syrup, Carob Meal, Linseed. with Anitoxidant: EC Additive.

Again, a meat based protein is lacking, so dog or cat food should be added. Bear in mind that mice won't eat the grass/alfalfa pellets so there will be waste.

Horse Feeds:

BAILEY'S NO.10 RACEHORSE MIX
Nutritional Analysis: Protein 13%, Oil 8.5%, Ash 6.0%, Fibre 87.0%, Calcium 1%
Ingredients: Bruised Oats, Micronised Wheat, Molasses, Micronised Maize,Soya Bean Meal, Micronised Soya,Extracted Sunflower Meal, Micronised Peas, Soya Oil, Dicalcium Phosphate, Dicalium Sulphate, Distillers' Grains, Linseed, Vitamins and Minerals, Calcium Carbonate,Soya Hulls, Whey, Grass Meal, Calcined Magnesite, Sodium Chloride, Digest Plus prebiotic (ScFOS), Yea-Sacc1026.

JOLLYE'S HORSE AND PONY CUBES
Typical Analysis: Protein 8.5%, Oil 2.4%, Fibre 20%, Ash 9%
Ingredients: Wheatfeed, Chopped Cereal Straw, Oatfeed, Wheat, Cane Mollasses, Limestone, Full Fat Linseed, Salt, Minerals

MASHAM MICRONISED MIXED FLAKES
Analysis: Protein 12.5 Oil 2.9 Fibre 4.3 Ash 2.0
Ingredients: 50% Barley, 25% Peas, 25% Maize

Again, a meat based protein is lacking, so dog or cat food should be added.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Feed Suitable for Adding to Any of the Above:*
Any of the above feeds should make up 70 to 80% of the overall diet. The remaining 20 to 30% should consist of seeds and/or meat based proteins. Seeds which can be added to anything listed above include (but are not limited to) sunflower, linseed, white millet, red dari, peanuts, pumpkin and black rape seeds. These can be changed for variety without upsetting the bulk of the diet. You can buy a variety of these seeds premixed in the form of parakeet mix, parrot mix and wild bird seed. Other feeds which can be added in addition to or instead of seeds include dry dog food and dry cat food. These don't have to be high quality. The expensive dog and cat feeds contain meat as their main ingredient whereas cheap ones have a lot more grain in them - which is not so good for cats and dogs, but better for mice.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Dog Feeds:*
There are a few dog feeds which are suitable for feeding as a complete mouse diet. Bear in mind that the cheaper the dog food the more grain it contains; so what would be a very cheap, poor diet for dogs makes an excellent mouse diet for breeding and growing mice. The two examples I've given below (Vitalin Original and Chudley's Original) contain 18% protein and the major ingredients are grains, which makes these suitable to feed on their own (for active breeding mice or growing weaners) or in a 50/50 mix with grains:

VITALIN ORIGINAL WORKING DOG MUESLI
Analysis: Protein 18%, Oil 3.2%, Ash 6.8%, Fibre 2.8%, Moisture 12%
Ingredients: Cooked Wheat, Cooked Sweetcorn, Meat & Marrowbone, Soya, Cooked Barley, Vitamins & Minerals.

CHUDLEY'S ORIGINAL WORKING DOG MUESLI
Analysis: Protein % 18.5, Oil % 8.5, Fibre % 3.0, Ash % 5.5 
Ingredients: Wheat, chicken meat meal, maize, glucose syrup, chicken fat, wheat feed, peas, unmolassed beet pulp, chicken liver meal, dicalcium phosphate, soya oil, salmon oil, de-hulled soya bean, prairie meal, salt, yeast, potassium chloride, carrots, blackcurrant extract, charcoal, fructose oligosaccharides, with EC permitted antioxidants; mixed tocopherols, vitamin C and rosemary extract. With EC permitted colours, sunset yellow and ponceau 4R red.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Photographs of Mixes:









Mix made of 40% layers pellets, 30% rolled oats, 30% flaked barley.









Mix made of 40% mixed poultry corn (wheat, barley and maize), 40% flaked barley, and 20% parrot mix.









Mix made of 40% rolled oats, 40% flaked barley, and 20% parakeet mix.









Mix made of 50% pigeon mix and 50% wild bird seed.









Mix made of 80% Vitalin Original working dog museli and 20% wild bird seed.

Hope this helps someone!

If you'd like to post your own recipe or comments, please go ahead


----------



## Tinkers Mousery

hey sarah, this is an amazing thread.  iv had a few probs recently. i used to feed 40% oats 40% barley and 20% parakeet mix. but the parakeet mix now has loads of sunflower seeds in it and some mice were getting a bit porky so to speak lol. so i now have them on a hald budgie half parakeet mix that only consists of the tiny round seeds. this seems to be going down much better. they also get mealworms a couple of times a week and small bit mixer is also added into my mix. i am however wanting to completely re-think my mix. i am now useing whole oats ( as they keep the mices teeth down and keep the nutrients in compared to rolled or crushed. ) the only barley i could get was rolled and it was dusty and genrally pants so to speak so i am no longer using that.

so basically i need to make a new different mix and this will help tremendously. thankyou very much ur a star


----------



## SarahC

a good thread Sarah.My preference would be to feed groats/naked oats.I'm very allergic to them though so I've had to give them up.After that I used wild bird but I'm fed up of paying a high price for a product that largely contains wheat.The only actual pet food I use now is the working dog food.Everything else I feed is from the basics range at supermarkets.Basics muesli is around 60 p per kilo,no salt or sugar and of course no dirt or waste.


----------



## SarahY

> so basically i need to make a new different mix and this will help tremendously. thankyou very much ur a star


Aw, thank you  



> Everything else I feed is from the basics range at supermarkets.Basics muesli is around 60 p per kilo,no salt or sugar and of course no dirt or waste.


Wow - 60p a kilo?! That's only £12 for 20kg! If you don't mind me asking, what else do you get from the supermarket?


----------



## SarahC

Wagg working dog food £10 at Tescos for 17.5 k(79 p off) ,digestive biscuits which I scoff ,a bit of a drawback,30p a packet.I feed mine the wet food as well so brown bread,milk,eggs,.Thats pretty much it these days.Supermarkets have quite a few options that can be cheaply adapted to mouse feeding and tailored to suit what you think is good for them.I know a lot of people are conscious of fat and protein.I used to spend a fortune at the petshop.Now it's just beddings ,dog and parrot food.I'm not happy with the quality of the parrot food either for the premium price.Lot of flat peas,nasty biscuits etc which they yack out instantly.I'm going to check out a health food shop,not an upmarket one and see what's available for making my own.


----------



## SarahC

just as an after thought,my mice preferred barley rings to pony cubes.


----------



## WoodWitch

I've just been to buy my mixes, I'm at £17 for 40kg at the mo :gwavebw


----------



## SarahC

what did you buy though.


----------



## WoodWitch

Straight oats and wild bird seed mix.
I get free wholemeal bread from work.


----------



## Sylviemouse

this is really interesting. I have been paying a fortune for mouse mix from the local pet shop. It is £2.95 per kilo, and I going through bags and bags. I also notice that the mice look a little porky, though I do feed ad lib at the moment. Do I need to restrict food.

The mouse mix I buy contains Guniea pig museli, budgie seed, puppy meal and millet. The mice look good on it, but like I said I is expensive.

I have a horse, so buying horse feed is very easy for me...I could easily get a sack of each oats, barley and bird seed, but then as I only have a few mice I dont think I would get though it!

The supermarket idea sounds great...just the quantities I need too. Are porridge oats ok? With a basics museli (no salt and sugar) and parakeet mix/budgie mix, I could a puppy meal too.

Just trying to find something cheaper than £2.95 per kilo.


----------



## SarahY

> The supermarket idea sounds great...just the quantities I need too. Are porridge oats ok? With a basics museli (no salt and sugar) and parakeet mix/budgie mix, I could a puppy meal too.
> 
> Just trying to find something cheaper than £2.95 per kilo.


You won't find it hard to make up food cheaper than £2.95 a kilo! Porridge oats, muesli, parakeet seed and puppy meal will make a perfectly suitable diet for your mice and will probably cost closer to £1 a kilo


----------



## Sylviemouse

SarahY said:


> The supermarket idea sounds great...just the quantities I need too. Are porridge oats ok? With a basics museli (no salt and sugar) and parakeet mix/budgie mix, I could a puppy meal too.
> 
> Just trying to find something cheaper than £2.95 per kilo.
> 
> 
> 
> You won't find it hard to make up food cheaper than £2.95 a kilo! Porridge oats, muesli, parakeet seed and puppy meal will make a perfectly suitable diet for your mice and will probably cost closer to £1 a kilo
Click to expand...

That sounds great. Off to check out the basics brands.


----------



## Laigaie

Just realized that I'm finally running out of the mix I put together from the bulk bins at our local organic food co-op. It's a mixture of oats, wheat, millet, barley, and safflower that I think moustress suggested, but now that I know how long that batch lasted, I know it costs me approximately 56 cents per mouse per month to feed (or 1.66/lb), and the mice are looking so much better than they did on the blocks. Plus, I get the satisfaction of knowing I feed my mice organic human-quality grains and supporting my co-op (which comes back as profits at the end of the year)! For pregnant, nursing, or injured mice, I supplement the mix with whatever brand of puppy food has sent us a sample pack recently.


----------



## Victoria

Can I just say what a good thread this is, it is so reassuring to know that there are people out there that you can talk to about mice. I'm so fed up with picking through shop bought feed (which costs stupid amounts of money when you don't use half the stuff in it!) and although I know many people make up their own food, it's knowing what to put in and the percentages and quantities. A big big thank you to all, I'm off to make up my own (quite excited) however should I mix it gradually in with what I have been feeding my mice so that it's not too big a shock to their systems. Also I feed my mice mealworms as treats about twice a week should I be counting these in with the protein? Vicki


----------



## Matt Haslam

I pay £5.95 for 12.5 kg of wild bird seed. I use supermarket basic oats at around 50p a kilo.

porridge oats are rolled oats, they are fine.


----------



## mayabee21

I love making my own mouse food mixtures, and my mice love their new diet and seem healthier and more active now. It also helped my mouse perk up after her first pregnancy. I give them lab blocks as well, but here are the ingredients in my mixture

•	Rolled Oats Large Flaked
•	Rye Flakes
•	Brown Flax Seeds
•	Hulled Millet
•	Bran Buds
•	Wheat Squares
•	Pumpkin Seeds
•	Wagon Wheel Wheat Pasta
•	Buckwheat
•	Red River Cereal
•	Sunflower Seeds
•	Niger Seeds
•	Bulgur Wheat
•	Spelt Flakes
•	Black Wild Rice
•	Quinoa
•	Split Green and Yellow Peas
•	Green Lentils
•	Pearled Barley


----------



## Kage Davies

Whoa, I am spending an absolute fortune on rubbish they don't need. Bugger that! I'm re thinking my diet from the ground up. Thanks for the write out . *hug*

If I use this mix;

3) 40% rolled oats, 30% mixed flakes (peas, maize and barley), 30% small dog kibble

What can I add without unbalancing it? I would find it very strange to feed a mix with no seeds, too.


----------



## SarahY

Try it like this: 40% rolled oats, 30% mixed flakes (peas, maize and barley), 20% small dog kibble and 10% seeds and see how your mice go. If you think their condition could be better try 30% rolled oats, 30% mixed flakes (peas, maize and barley), 20% small dog kibble and 20% seeds. Making your own mix can be a bit trial and error


----------



## Tinkers Mousery

I have now changed my mix thanks to saray y and this amazing post and they seem to be doing really well on it. Thanks sarah ur a star . X


----------



## SarahY

You're welcome! Glad it helped


----------



## Kage Davies

I changed to that mix that you suggested, and they LOVE it. Not a speck of wastage.

Also, I wanted to share this site with anyone mixing straights
http://www.ratrations.com/
I haven't ordered anything yet but it looks awesome. And I can buy in smaller quantities, since I can't store the big 10kg bags.


----------



## morning-star

If I mixed; 
5kg Maize - Flaked 
5kg Peas - Flaked 
5kg Oats - Whole 
10kg Barley - Flaked 
and then 3-5kg of dog/cat kibble 
-Id also use bird seed to supplement as well.

would that be ok? or would it be too uneven?

I'm currently using a hamster mix, various seeds, dog biscuits and cat kibble. -They get more of the richer stuff if they are mothers or young and I'm tight on the seeds with the fat old mice, but I really don't like the hamster mix I'm using as it lacks and has too many peanuts in etc. though it was fairly cheep (like £14 for 20kg or something)

-I still need to pick up a large bin for food otherwise mixing will be a pain. :lol:


----------



## Wight Isle Stud

swop the oats quantity for the Barley quantity, and would be spot on- if you don't bed in Hay add a few rabbit pelletts. I don't use a bin for mixing- thats a right pain, I pour my ingredients into a shallow tray and mix and scoop from there.


----------



## morning-star

my order has changed to; 
20kg maise
20kg barley 
20kg peas
15kg oats 
(found a cheaper site for it lol) 
-ill be sure to add more oats and less barley in the mix every-time I make the mix up and the un-mixed stuff will be stored until I'm low of the mixed stuff and ready to mix up again. I use hay bedding all the time now anyways.

mixing in a bin might take a little time but it means I don't have to keep mixing up a new lot every two days or so.

And I'll still keep using the seed mix I supplement their base food with for mothers etc etc.


----------



## morning-star

What do you think of this I just ordered?

TITMUSS CRUSHED OATS 15KGS
Quantity: 1
Price (inc VAT): £4.75

HENRY BELL MICRONISED PEAS 20KG
Quantity: 1
Price (inc VAT): £8.80

HENRY BELL MICRONISED MAIZE 20KGS
Quantity: 1
Price (inc VAT): £6.55

TITMUSS ROLLED BARLEY 20KG
Quantity: 1
Price (inc VAT): £6.10

AUBIOSE HEMP BEDDING 20KG
Quantity: 1
Price (inc VAT): £9.38

Shipping: Standard UK delivery £28.00 
Grand Total £63.58

Postage is a little high but it's the cheapest I can find as I don't drive, I already have like 12kg of cat kibble about and it was cheeper for me to keep buying hay in town.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud

they are very cheap prices, where are they based ?


----------



## SarahY

This is the website Gary:
http://www.gjwtitmuss.co.uk/
They are in Wheathampstead, Hertfordshire. I've ordered online with them before and they were always good.


----------



## SarahY

Original post edited today to add pigeon and chicken feed.


----------



## hlforumhl

What other dog foods would make a complete diet? My stores don't offer either of the brands mentioned...


----------



## SarahY

Just look at the ingredients and find something similar. You want one that has grain as it's first ingredient(s).


----------



## hlforumhl

Do either of these dog foods look suitable?

Kibbles 'n Bits:

CRUDE PROTEIN 19.0% MINIMUM 
CRUDE FAT 8.0% MINIMUM 
CRUDE FAT 12.0% MAXIMUM 
CRUDE FIBER 4.0% MAXIMUM 
MOISTURE 18.0% MAXIMUM 
CALCIUM 1.0% MINIMUM 
PHOSPHORUS 0.76% MINIMUM 
ZINC 125 mg/kg MINIMUM 
VITAMIN A 5100 IU/kg MINIMUM 
VITAMIN D 500 IU/kg MINIMUM

corn, soybean meal, beef and bone meal, ground wheat flour, animal fat (bha used as preservative), corn syrup, wheat middlings, water sufficient for processing, animal digest (source of chicken flavor), propylene glycol, salt, hydrochloric acid, potassium chloride, caramel color, sorbic acid (used as a preservative), sodium carbonate, minerals (ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, manganous oxide, copper sulfate, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), choline chloride, vitamins (vitamin E supplement, vitamin A supplement, niacin supplement, D-calcium pantothenate, riboflavin supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement), calcium sulfate, titanium dioxide, yellow 5, yellow 6, red 40, BHA (used as a preservative), dl methionine.

Pedigree:

Crude Protein Min 21.0%
Crude Fat Min 10.0%
Crude Fiber Max 4.0%
Moisture Max 12.0%
Linoleic Acid (omega 6 Fatty Acid) Min 3%
Copper Min 10 mg/kgZinc Min 200 mg/kg
Vitamin E Min 300 IU/kg
Ascorbic Acid (Vit. C*) Min 70 Mg/kg

GROUND WHOLE CORN, MEAT AND BONE MEAL, CORN GLUTEN MEAL, ANIMAL FAT (PRESERVED WITH BHA AND CITRIC ACID), GROUND WHOLE WHEAT, CHICKEN BY-PRODUCT MEAL, BREWER'S RICE, DRIED PLAIN BEET PULP, NATURAL FLAVOR, SALT, POTASSIUM CHLORIDE, VEGETABLE OIL (SOURCE OF LINOLEIC ACID), VITAMINS (dl-ALPHA TOCOPHEROL ACETATE [SOURCE OF VITAMIN E], L-ASCORBYL-2-POLYPHOSPHATE [SOURCE OF VITAMIN C*] VITAMIN A SUPPLEMENT, THIAMINE MONONITRATE [VITAMIN B1], BIOTIN, d-CALCIUM PANTOTHENATE, RIBOFLAVIN SUPPLEMENT [VITAMIN B2], VITAMIN D3 SUPPLEMENT, VITAMIN B12 SUPPLEMENT), CHOLINE CHLORIDE, MINERALS (ZINC SULFATE, ZINC PROTEINATE, COPPER SULFATE, COPPER PROTEINATE, MANGANESE PROTEINATE, POTASSIUM IODIDE), ADDED FD&C COLORS (RED 40, YELLOW 5, BLUE 2)


----------



## maddeh

Just wanted to add another site for the UK that sells straights and bird feed, but also has it available in smaller quantities (2.5, 5, 10kg) and the pricing is fairly good too 

http://www.manorfarmbirdseed.co.uk


----------



## Lucy

I am getting 2 mice soon and I am wondering what I should feed them on. I have cavies so I have a 20kg sack of bran and rabbit and guinea pig food. I do also have some goat food. I don't want to buy huge bags of food to mix up some food for the mice as I could never use it all with 2 mice! Does anybody have any ideas on what I could mix up in a small amount enough to feed 2 mice. If they like some hamster and rabbit food mixed together for example, I could go to a pet store and by 1kg of each.

Thank you


----------



## SarahY

If you're only feeding a pair I would recommend Pets at Home Rat Museli, or Reggie Rat. Both are excellent food for pet mice, but too expensive to feed over 30kg a month


----------



## Lucy

Yes, can they eat hamster food? Is there something missing out the rat food that I would need to put in for them as I wan't them to have all the nutrients they need.


----------



## Laigaie

Since you have a pet store nearby, after contacting your breeder about their feed, drop in to see what they have available. Check the ingredients lists, and see how they compare to what your breeder uses. Some stuff marketed as mouse food is terrible, and other stuff is really quite good.

I definitely would not give hamster food. It's very fatty, compared to mouse foods.


----------



## Lucy

Ok, I have asked and he feeds hamster food. What do you recommend that I buy?


----------



## SarahY

> What do you recommend that I buy?


Um, Pets at Home Rat Museli or Reggie Rat :lol:

Honestly, these are both excellent foods. I fed all my pet mice these and I'd still feed them now if they cost less than £1 a kilo. Rats and mice have the same nutritional requirement. Hamster food is no good for the long term health of mice at all, and neither is most mouse food (if you can find any).


----------



## Lucy

Ok, thank you


----------



## HemlockStud

Thought I would post my current mouse food mix:

Oats
Rye
Wheat
Wild Bird Seed
Flax seed
Sesame seed
Brown Rice
Split peas and/or lentils
Nori and/or dulse
Vegetarian dog kibble- http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/dogfor ... arian.html
Dried carrots
Dried blueberries
Dried banana

The oats are the majority of the mix as they are the cheapest to get in bulk. Havent figured out how much this mix costs per mouse per month yet - will have to next time I buy and make up the food..


----------



## clair

Hi, I am new to mice keeping and I wondered if someone could give me some advice that is straight forward. I find it all a bit confusing.

I make my own rat food and I have been giving my mice a bowl of that a day and a bowl of mixed seeds. It is just two bags of mixed bird seed I got my a local pet shop. It is millet, small complete black and complete white sunflower seeds, the odd peanut, some crushed sweetcorn, I think it may also have wheat and oats in it.

Is this a balanced diet for them?

My rat mix is 6 parts Harrisons Rabbit banana brunch, 3 parts pasture mix, 1 part fruity parrot mix.

Can anyone help please?


----------



## Laigaie

I'm not familiar with the products in your rat mix, but I can chime in that black oil sunflower, striped sunflower, and peanuts can be very fatty. A really fatty diet is not so great for mice, who do better on a high-protein and carb diet. Oats, wheat, millet, that kind of stuff is great, and is usually the bulk of a homemade mix. Also, I've not heard of white sunflower seeds, but safflower looks like a white sunflower seed. Safflower is also fairly fatty, but some mixes use it in small doses as a healthy oil to increase coat quality.


----------



## SarahY

Original post edited to add a couple of pig feeds.


----------



## MojoMouse

Thank you for this thread, Sarah. I'm going to start buying some of the basic ingredients in bulk, then mix my own. I've got two cats, so the good quality kibble is there, and I LOVE porridge, so I suppose I can share my rolled oat supply.  (If I must...)


----------



## Velvet_Meece

Yak, i bought a sack of pig pellets once and they tasted like chalk, so i sent it back


----------



## SarahY

They taste like chalk and smell like vomit - but mice LOVE them :lol:


----------



## besty74

Is guinea pig food okay to add to the mix instead of rabbit food?


----------



## love2read

I think I may switch back to my simple mix that I fed before we moved: dog food, pig pellets, and bird seed. With the occasional cheerios and rice puffs added in. I'm not happy with my current mix. Too many spindly babies. :/


----------



## SarahY

love2read said:


> I think I may switch back to my simple mix that I fed before we moved: dog food, pig pellets, and bird seed. With the occasional cheerios and rice puffs added in. I'm not happy with my current mix. Too many spindly babies. :/


What are you currently feeding, if I may ask? Detailing mixes that DON'T work is still good information for other breeders 
Pig pellets are fantastic for keeping weight and condition on mice, I've gone back to them. I keep the hoppers on the lab cages full of pig pellets for them to nibble at and feed them Vitalin original dog museli in their cages.



besty74 said:


> Is guinea pig food okay to add to the mix instead of rabbit food?


I don't see why not! There will be waste though, as the mice won't eat the grasses and alfafa pellets. Also, I think a plain, unflavoured mix would suit mice better than a fancy one. My guinea pig has blackcurrant and oregano flavoured food. She loves it, but I think the mice would find it too strong.



clair said:


> Is this a balanced diet for them?
> My rat mix is 6 parts Harrisons Rabbit banana brunch, 3 parts pasture mix, 1 part fruity parrot mix.


Rats and mice have extremely similar nutritional needs, so if it's keeping your rats in good condition it should be fine for your mice as well. The only thing I would say is that both your rats and mice could do with a meat based protein in there as they are both omnivores and would eat insects etc in the wild.


----------



## love2read

SarahY said:


> love2read said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I may switch back to my simple mix that I fed before we moved: dog food, pig pellets, and bird seed. With the occasional cheerios and rice puffs added in. I'm not happy with my current mix. Too many spindly babies. :/
> 
> 
> 
> What are you currently feeding, if I may ask? Detailing mixes that DON'T work is still good information for other breeders
> Pig pellets are fantastic for keeping weight and condition on mice, I've gone back to them. I keep the hoppers on the lab cages full of pig pellets for them to nibble at and feed them Vitalin original dog museli in their cages.
Click to expand...

I just switched back to pig pellets today. :mrgreen: I'd been feeding a mix of dog food, rice puffs, cheerios, oatmeal, and bird seed. I don't think there was enough protein in it. Alot of the adults didn't like the dog food I was using, so they were pretty much on an all-grain diet. :/

I noticed that they DO like a cat food I gave them last night(I was out of their mix and didn't want to give them the dog food since they don't like it very much), so instead of using dog food this time I mixed the cat food in with the pig pellets and added some wild song bird seed as well. 2 parts pig feed, 1 part cat food, and 1 part bird seed.

BTW, the pig feed I use is "Pig and Sow", so it's got higher protein then regular pig feed.


----------



## mousefan

That was great!


----------



## Frizzle

Thank you for this thread, I was looking up the rabbit feed as a base for a local breeder, and was very surprised to see it's doable! I'd assumed that rabbits & mice would have a very different diet. I am more knowledgeable thanks to you!


----------



## fayefleetwood

Hey, just wanted to check my mix is ok! 

40% rolled oats
10% whole barley
10% maize flakes
10% pea flakes
20% dog/cat food
10% wheat, white millet, red dari and sunflower seeds (2.5g of each).

Also... what brands of cat food do people use? We looked at vitalin dog food but we live in a flat so don't have much space to store a 15kg bag of it!!

Thanks!


----------



## mich

I use oats, wheat, linseed ,maize, millet seed, in the correct quantities and if you like add to a commercially made mix to bulk it up and add also some pellets to it.


----------



## Miceandmore64

I know I am terrible but all I currently am feeding is parrot/cockitiel mix. 
I currently have access to these.
All the bird seed I can get (local store I can but it from)
Maple peas
Pasta 
Frozen peas
Rolled oats
Wheat bix
Wheat
White rice.
Any of these another to mix together and make 2kg?


----------



## Miceandmore64

No one answered but I am going to store today so I will post what I brought they sell rabbit pellets (a fatty type and a plain lookin one) I own 2 rabbits so I will get the plain one and see if the mice like it they are nice smallish pellets then cat food and bird seed ETC..


----------



## Frizzle

Idk what answer you want, it's not just about putting assorted edibles together. If you look at the beginning of the thread, there is a ratio you want to follow on grains/plant matter/protein base, as well as the target protein level.


----------



## Miceandmore64

Hey um I saw poultry pellets. I have ithem in giant bin where I buy food from so no ingredients. What are they?


----------



## SarahC

Miceandmore64 said:


> Hey um I saw poultry pellets. I have ithem in giant bin where I buy food from so no ingredients. What are they?


you have to be cautious with poultry pellets.Some are pre medicated,some have growth promoters some contain grit .Read the ingredients before buying and if they aren't listed I wouldn't buy them.


----------



## Miceandmore64

Alright thanks


----------



## mich

Linseed seeds are very good also.


----------



## Rambo-Bright

This is the home mix I generally feed, can someone give me some feedback as to the ingredients are ok?

- molasses mix as base (seeds and grains rolled in molasses, commercially sold as a horse food)
-dog kibble or dried anchovies (unsalted and unflavoured)
- rolled oats
- porridge mix of rolled barley, rolled triticale, rolled rice and rolled spelt
- pepitas
- black sunflower seeds (very small amount)
- puffed rice
- small pasta shells
- pearled barley
- wheat biscuit cereal (Weet Bix)
- linseed


----------



## Dianefh

This is just what I've been looking for! Thank you so much for this info. There's been a lot of waste with the mix I've been using and I've found pet stores to be generally unhelpful or vague about mice. Time to go shopping!


----------



## MouseMaid

I'm trying to put together my own food mix, but I'm struggling to get it anywhere near 20% protein (so I'm either doing something wrong or completely misunderstanding lol!)

70% rolled oats (13% protein) and 30% vitalin kibble (18%) leaves me at about 14.5% protein, which seems really low - so should I be using more like 60% rolled oats/other grains and 40% kibble (and/or seeds - seeds seem to be lower in protein though)?


----------



## SamOfChaos

Mine get anything i get my hands one.

parakeet seed mix (or budgie etc.)
oatmeal
unsugared cornflakes
dry pasta
dry bread
dry gammarus/and shrimp/fish
dry insekts
dry dog & cat food

life mealworms

fresh apple/salat in winter and fresh green from outside in summer (dedelion)

Fresh twigs and so from hazelnut, birch etc.


----------



## Teenybits

Does this mean one could feed just 80% vitalin dog mix and 20% seeds on a Long term basis? Just to confirm?


----------



## Torin

Teenybits said:


> Does this mean one could feed just 80% vitalin dog mix and 20% seeds on a Long term basis? Just to confirm?


Theoretically you could (although if you were only using oily seeds that could be quite fattening). But in practice an awful lot of the Vitalin mix is miniscule powdery bits which very easily get lost in the substrate, and so is better fed wet. If you want to use a Vitalin product longterm you'd be better off buying Vitalin kibble as MouseMaid listed. However you'd need to adjust the ratios as the kibble is higher in both protein and fat than the museli/ mix.

The mix most people use (as VAT free, while other products made by the brand are not) is called "Vitalin Original" see here: http://vitalinpetfood.co.uk/store/item/original
The kibble (also VAT free) is called "Vitalin Active" see here: http://vitalinpetfood.co.uk/store/item/active


----------



## Jessica158

Hi everyone.

Been doing some research into the best food for my nans mice. There's very little literature that I can find, particularly relating to uk brands. However I came across home made mixes, and I think I've come up with a fairly good recipe and feeding regime. If I could have your input that would be great.

40% muesli (saw this suggested and after looking at ingredients it looks quite a good base - it's whole grain oats, barley, whole grain wheat, hazelnut and some sultanas. No added sugar or salt. No peanuts)

20% bird seed mix (containing some wheat, millet, sunflower seeds, red dari, kibbled maize.

20% dog food, which is mostly grains with a small % of meat protein.

Overall protein level: 11%

A few times a week they would have some fresh fruit or veg, and maybe once a week some dried mealworms/pieces of meat/boiled egg.

From what I can make from my research, I think this is a pretty well balanced feeding plan, but I'd be open to any comments anyone may have on it.

Also, one question - should I mix the ingredients together by volume or weight? As I think the two different methods would produce different quantities per ingredient. 
Thank you.


----------



## Teenybits

Hi Jessica, I might be wrong but ideal protein for non-breeders are 12-14%, breeders are typically at 18-20%? I do so by weight as it's easier.


----------



## Jessica158

Hi, thanks so much for the reply, there's lots of conflicting info around and I had read that they should have between 10 and 13%. 
However, I added it all up a little wrong as the above mix only makes 80%!!
So it would be 50% muesli, 20% birdseed and 30% dog food, bringing protein to around 13.5%. Is that better?

I was thinking by weight would be better too


----------



## Torin

A lot of the conflicting info protein requirements non-breeding mice is related to the set-up they live in. Mice who have a big cage with lots of activity-promoting enrichment like ropes, ledges, ladders and wheels, will need more protein (for muscle development) than non-breeding or ex-breeding mice in a breeding box setup with limited ability to build muscle. Similar to how athletes, people who do sports, or just those who have manual jobs require more protein than people who do limited sport or have a desk job.

Your 2nd mix recipe with the 13.5% protein level sounds much better to me. I also mix food by weight as this allows me to work out protein % etc. of the resulting end mix, while doing it by volume won't.


----------



## JackiMoss

I see many people adding rolled oats to their mouse food mix. Stupid question: are these just the plain, uncooked oats straight from the box? They don't have to be cooked? I am concerned about how oats expand when combined with moisture. I don't want to bloat them.

Also, same sort of question with raw foods such as broccoli and cabbage. Do they produce gas in mice? Are they okay in small quantities? If so, what is a "small quantity" for a mouse?

And lentils? Hard and dry, uncooked okay?

Any other beans a good food for them? Garbanzos? Pintos? Black beans?

And what about raw tomatoes and potatoes?

Sorry for so many questions.

Thanks.


----------



## WoodWitch

Oats are fine raw, I buy 20kg sacks of them. Mice don't need raw fruit of vegetables in their diet, owners add them for their own pleasure and raw is fine but never give much because it causes diarrhoea.


----------



## Amtma Mousery

What I personally found most beneficial with mouse diet is consistency. I do not recommend mixing everything all at once. Provide a stable diet such as lab blocks, dog food, or cat food. Then add seeds, then cereals and grains. If you introduce vegetables or non-dry food too quickly or too much, it can cause diarrhea and other digestive issues. In addition, wet food can get moldy quickly- vegetables, fruits, etc.

Over time, you can increase the diversity but you should always keep the same base and staple diet.

I personally feed my mice the following as a staple diet- 2 types of dry dog foods, 1 type of dry cat food, Non-sugared cheerios and sunflower seeds. About once a week, I will feed dinner scrapes. I avoid most fruits and only feed peas, corn, lettuce as vegetables.


----------



## Kaylee

SarahY said:


> I just thought I'd list some ideas for making your own mix, as there have been a few questions regarding this recently. All information is gathered from my own experience keeping mice. Commercial rat and mouse mixes will contain a protein level of 10 to 15%, which is perfectly fine for pets, but a mouse stud contains mice that need a lot more protein for breeding, nursing, growing, and keeping condition on the show bench. You want to be feeding 15% protein at the minimum but preferably it should make up 18 to 20% of the nutritional intake.
> 
> You can use a multitude of feeds as your base. The base of the diet would need to consist of at least 70% grains (such as oats, barley, wheat, etc) or herbivore feed (such as rabbit or goat food). You can mix these to make the base; for example 40% rabbit feed, 20% oats and 10% barley, which adds a lot of variety for the mice to pick through. There is information on each of these options further down the page.
> 
> The remaining 30% can be made of bird seeds, dog kibble, cat kibble; basically any suitable dry food that is higher in protein than the grains. The ratio of grains to protein foods can be varied to suit your mice. If your mice are looking greasy and itchy change the mix so it contains more grain. If you mice are lacking condition and their coats are looking drab, up the protein.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Making Your Own Mix from Straights*
> If you have a lot of mice, you'll find it cheaper to mix your own food than buy rat or mouse food. Large bags of straights (pure grain) for horses can be bought cheaply and easily at under £10 per 20kg bag, and you should mix these grains with bird seeds and/or dog food to complete the nutritional spectrum.
> 
> Grains you can use in a mouse food mix include oats, barley, rye, wheat, maize, buckwheat and spelt. Some people add dried pasta and cereal to their mixes, but I personally wouldn't add processed food intended for humans to an animals' diet. If you do, make sure the foods you use are as low as possible in salt and sugar.
> 
> Examples of mixes made from straights:
> 
> 1) 40% rolled oats, 30% flaked barley, and 30% parakeet mix.
> 
> 2) 40% mixed poultry corn (wheat, barley and maize), 30% flaked barley or oats, and 30% wild bird seed.
> 
> 3) 40% rolled oats, 30% mixed flakes (peas, maize and barley), 30% small dog kibble
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Mixing a Diet from Other Complete Livestock Foods*
> There are many other animals who share similar nutritional needs to mice, and their feeds contain many similar ingredients to rat/mouse food. These include pigeons, pigs, horses, hens, rabbits and goats. Big bags of food can be bought fairly cheaply and are easily modified into a good mouse diet.
> 
> Pigeon Feeds:
> 
> VERSELE-LAGA DEPURATIVE PIGEON MIX:
> Ingredients: extra wheat 19%, extra barley 35%, dari 15%, milocorn 6%, rice 5%, paddy rice 8.5%, safflower 5%, peeled oats 4%, buckwheat 1%, linseed 1.5%
> 
> WILLSBRIDGE DEPURATIVE PIGEON MIX:
> Ingredients: Barley, Wheat, Red Dari, White Dari, Linseed, Buckwheat, Safflower, Groats
> 
> Chicken Feeds:
> 
> DODSON & HORRELL LAYERS PELLETS:
> Typical Analysis: Crude protein 16.0%, Crude oils & fats 3.5%, Crude fibre 4.0%, Crude ash 12.5%, Calcium 3.75%, Phosporus 0.7%, Sodium 0.15%, Lysine: 0.71%, Methionine: 0.36%.
> Ingredients: Wheat, Extracted Sunflower, Limestone Flour, Wheatfeed, Dehulled Soya Bean Meal, Distiller's Wheat Grains, Vegetable Oil, Vitamin/Trace Mineral Premix, Dicalcium Phosphate, Salt, L-Lysine, Sodium Bicarbonate, Pumpkin,Squash, Broccoli, Spinach, Tomato.
> 
> Goat Feeds:
> 
> FANCY FEED DRY GOAT MIX
> Typical Analysis: Protein 14%, Oil 3,25%, Fibre 7.5%, Ash 7.5%
> Ingredients: Bruised Oats, Micronised Barley, Hipro Soya, Micronised Maize, Wheatfeed, Micronised Peas, Linseed Lozenges, Locust Beans, Grassmeal, Soya Hulls, Beet Pulp, Oatfeed, Limestone, Dicalcium Phosphate, Vitamins and Minerals, Salt, Soya Oil, Sel-Plex, Molasses
> 
> SPILLERS GOAT MIX
> Ingredients: 40-25% flaked barley, 25-10% grass nuts, wheat feed, flaked maize, sunflower ext, 10-0% molasses, flaked peas, rice bran, calcium carbonate, ammonium chloride, salt, hipro soya, oatfeed, vitamin/minerals, premix, dicalcium phosohate.
> 
> For mice, all that goat feed mixes are lacking is a meat based protein, so dog or cat food should be added.
> 
> Pig Foods:
> 
> DODSON & HORRELL SOW & WEANER PENCILS
> Nutrient Analysis: Protein 16.0%, Oil 3.0%, Fibre 4.0%, Ash 5.6%.
> Ingredients: Wheat, Wheatfeed, Distiller's Wheat Grains, Dehulled Soya Bean Meal, Extracted Sunflower, Limestone Flour, Vitamin/Trace Mineral Premix, Vegetable Oil, Salt.
> 
> DODSON & HORRELL PIG GROWER
> Nutrient Analysis: Protein 18.0%, Oil 3.0%, Fibre 3.5%, Ash 5.0%.
> Ingredients: Wheat, Wheatfeed, Dehulled Soya Bean Meal, Oatfeed, Barley, Distiller's Wheat Grains, Limestone Flour, Vegetable Oil, Vitamin/Trace Mineral Premix, Salt.
> 
> Rabbit Feeds:
> 
> TITMUSS RABBIT MIX SUPREME (1)
> Nutritional Analysis: Protein 12.5%, Oil 2.5%, Ash 4.3%, Fibre 6.6%, Vitamins A, D3, E and Copper
> Ingredients: Flaked peas, grass pellets, whole oats, flaked maize, extruded biscuits, extruded locust beans, flaked wheat, whole wheat, herbs.
> 
> BURGESS SUPA FRUITI
> Nutritional Analysis: Protein 13.5%, Oil 3.0%, Ash 4.0%, Fibre 7.0%, Vitamin A, D3, E and Copper
> Ingredients: Flaked peas, oats, extruded biscuits, grass pellets, flaked maize, flaked wheat, whole wheat, carrot flakes, banana flakes, minerals and vitamins. Sprayed with an apple/peach flavour.
> 
> PETS AT HOME MUESLI RABBIT FOOD
> Typical Analysis: Moisture 11%, Protein 13.5%, Oils and Fats 4%, Fibre 10%, Ash 4.5%
> Ingredients: Wheat, Toasted Pea Flakes, Oats, Wheatfeed, Toasted Maize Flakes, Oatfeed, Grass, Sunflower Extract, Whole Maize, Apple (min. 4% in extruded nugget), Vegetable Oil, Lucerne, Vitamins and Minerals, Syrup, Carob Meal, Linseed. with Anitoxidant: EC Additive.
> 
> Again, a meat based protein is lacking, so dog or cat food should be added. Bear in mind that mice won't eat the grass/alfalfa pellets so there will be waste.
> 
> Horse Feeds:
> 
> BAILEY'S NO.10 RACEHORSE MIX
> Nutritional Analysis: Protein 13%, Oil 8.5%, Ash 6.0%, Fibre 87.0%, Calcium 1%
> Ingredients: Bruised Oats, Micronised Wheat, Molasses, Micronised Maize,Soya Bean Meal, Micronised Soya,Extracted Sunflower Meal, Micronised Peas, Soya Oil, Dicalcium Phosphate, Dicalium Sulphate, Distillers' Grains, Linseed, Vitamins and Minerals, Calcium Carbonate,Soya Hulls, Whey, Grass Meal, Calcined Magnesite, Sodium Chloride, Digest Plus prebiotic (ScFOS), Yea-Sacc1026.
> 
> JOLLYE'S HORSE AND PONY CUBES
> Typical Analysis: Protein 8.5%, Oil 2.4%, Fibre 20%, Ash 9%
> Ingredients: Wheatfeed, Chopped Cereal Straw, Oatfeed, Wheat, Cane Mollasses, Limestone, Full Fat Linseed, Salt, Minerals
> 
> MASHAM MICRONISED MIXED FLAKES
> Analysis: Protein 12.5 Oil 2.9 Fibre 4.3 Ash 2.0
> Ingredients: 50% Barley, 25% Peas, 25% Maize
> 
> Again, a meat based protein is lacking, so dog or cat food should be added.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Feed Suitable for Adding to Any of the Above:*
> Any of the above feeds should make up 70 to 80% of the overall diet. The remaining 20 to 30% should consist of seeds and/or meat based proteins. Seeds which can be added to anything listed above include (but are not limited to) sunflower, linseed, white millet, red dari, peanuts, pumpkin and black rape seeds. These can be changed for variety without upsetting the bulk of the diet. You can buy a variety of these seeds premixed in the form of parakeet mix, parrot mix and wild bird seed. Other feeds which can be added in addition to or instead of seeds include dry dog food and dry cat food. These don't have to be high quality. The expensive dog and cat feeds contain meat as their main ingredient whereas cheap ones have a lot more grain in them - which is not so good for cats and dogs, but better for mice.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Dog Feeds:*
> There are a few dog feeds which are suitable for feeding as a complete mouse diet. Bear in mind that the cheaper the dog food the more grain it contains; so what would be a very cheap, poor diet for dogs makes an excellent mouse diet for breeding and growing mice. The two examples I've given below (Vitalin Original and Chudley's Original) contain 18% protein and the major ingredients are grains, which makes these suitable to feed on their own (for active breeding mice or growing weaners) or in a 50/50 mix with grains:
> 
> VITALIN ORIGINAL WORKING DOG MUESLI
> Analysis: Protein 18%, Oil 3.2%, Ash 6.8%, Fibre 2.8%, Moisture 12%
> Ingredients: Cooked Wheat, Cooked Sweetcorn, Meat & Marrowbone, Soya, Cooked Barley, Vitamins & Minerals.
> 
> CHUDLEY'S ORIGINAL WORKING DOG MUESLI
> Analysis: Protein % 18.5, Oil % 8.5, Fibre % 3.0, Ash % 5.5
> Ingredients: Wheat, chicken meat meal, maize, glucose syrup, chicken fat, wheat feed, peas, unmolassed beet pulp, chicken liver meal, dicalcium phosphate, soya oil, salmon oil, de-hulled soya bean, prairie meal, salt, yeast, potassium chloride, carrots, blackcurrant extract, charcoal, fructose oligosaccharides, with EC permitted antioxidants; mixed tocopherols, vitamin C and rosemary extract. With EC permitted colours, sunset yellow and ponceau 4R red.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Photographs of Mixes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mix made of 40% layers pellets, 30% rolled oats, 30% flaked barley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mix made of 40% mixed poultry corn (wheat, barley and maize), 40% flaked barley, and 20% parrot mix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mix made of 40% rolled oats, 40% flaked barley, and 20% parakeet mix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mix made of 50% pigeon mix and 50% wild bird seed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mix made of 80% Vitalin Original working dog museli and 20% wild bird seed.
> 
> Hope this helps someone!
> 
> If you'd like to post your own recipe or comments, please go ahead


Hi, thanks so much for this thread!


----------

